# Best source for S&W CS45 parts, upgrade parts and accessories



## capt_sheffield (12 mo ago)

Does anyone have any reliable sources for parts, upgrade parts or accessories, such as magazines, for the venerable old Smith & Wesson CS45? I recently inherited one and I'm finding it difficult to locate parts of any sort, especially magazines. Are there any other magazines that it will accept? I did see a YouTube video from someone who had adapted 8 and 10 shot mags to his CS45 but no info was given as to how or what the source of the mags was. I'm also wondering about recoil springs. Are there any other model recoil springs that can work with this pistol? I know there are quite a few CS45 fans out there so I'm hoping some of you may have some info for me... thanks!


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I have had pretty good luck with Brownells finding parts for my Smith&Wesson model 59.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

capt_sheffield said:


> Does anyone have any reliable sources for parts, upgrade parts or accessories, such as magazines, for the venerable old Smith & Wesson CS45? I recently inherited one and I'm finding it difficult to locate parts of any sort, especially magazines. Are there any other magazines that it will accept? I did see a YouTube video from someone who had adapted 8 and 10 shot mags to his CS45 but no info was given as to how or what the source of the mags was. I'm also wondering about recoil springs. Are there any other model recoil springs that can work with this pistol? I know there are quite a few CS45 fans out there so I'm hoping some of you may have some info for me... thanks!


I've got a CS45 it comes standard with a 6 round magazine and will accept a 7 round magazine for the S&W 4513TSW. But the 7 round magazine will stick out of the bottom of the gun. Good luck finding both. I'm just guessing that you could probably use the 8 round magazines for the Model 4506? Some of the parts may be interchangeable for these guns too. CS45's were made from 1999-2006. Unfortunately, there's just not a lot of stuff out there for these guns, parts and magazines are not being reproduced as far as I know.

For parts you may want to try: Gun Parts & Firearm Accessories | Numrich Gun Parts

For springs:https://www.gunsprings.com/SMITH & WESSON/NUMBERED SERIES/cID1/mID58/dID261


----------



## capt_sheffield (12 mo ago)

desertman said:


> I've got a CS45 it comes standard with a 6 round magazine and will accept a 7 round magazine for the S&W 4513TSW. But the 7 round magazine will stick out of the bottom of the gun. Good luck finding both. I'm just guessing that you could probably use the 8 round magazines for the Model 4506? Some of the parts may be interchangeable for these guns too. CS45's were made from 1999-2006. Unfortunately, there's just not a lot of stuff out there for these guns, parts and magazines are not being reproduced as far as I know.
> 
> For parts you may want to try: Gun Parts & Firearm Accessories | Numrich Gun Parts
> 
> ...


Aces! Thanks! That's more info than I had! Much appreciated.


----------



## EZRIDER (Dec 1, 2013)

Sarco, Numrich, J&G Sales


----------

